# EUROPEAN SPORTS CONSULTANTS



## euroscon (Jun 20, 2009)

EUROPEAN SPORTS CONSULTANTS

European Sports Consultants was formed in 2005 by two mathematicians who developed a sports statistic analyzer and a linemaker odds reader.

Our sports statistic analyzer and linemaker odds reader gives us the edge in predicting human behavior with regard to the outcome of various sporting events vs the point spread and or odds. It have various weightings along with extensive statistical analysis to determine the best scientific estimate on the outcome of the event. 

The cold hard truth is that most people fail miserably when it comes to sports betting. The public wants to hit on some simple key or formula or past performance angles, the betting Gods don´t work that way, if that was the case the sportsbooks would all be out of business and the public would be on their yachts right now. Hundreds of statistics and angels are entered into our sports statistic analyzer and then filtered through our linemaker odds reader, without our software it would take hundreds of hours to perform this extensive statistical analysis on each game.

We only deals with sporting events that we feel have the greatest value vs the risk in order to generate excellent sports betting investment and cash results.

All of our clients are professional gamblers and semi professional gamblers, our service is very expensive and most likely too expensive for most unless they are wagering large amounts. We wish to keep our clientele to small manageable levels thus ensuring that we can capture the most advantageous positions at all times.

We believe that the finest financial opportunity in the world today exist in the sports betting industry as opposed to the traditional financial markets such as the stock market and or futures and commodity markets.

BECOMING A MEMBER

Before you contact us make sure you are a professional gambler or a semi professional gambler, to fit in these categories you would have to wager $1,000 per event or greater, if you are not able to wager this amount you are not considered a professional or semi professional gambler and our service is not for you. If you fit in these categories keep on reading.

We help all new members cover our cost of 10%, which is paid in advance, per $100,000 of profit. For every 100 units of profit, which is $100,000 for a $1,000 player, our cost is $10,000 which is equal to 10%.

All new members get our plays for free until we have covered our cost of 10%, to prevent abuse there will be three payments due during this time period, at 2 units a payment of $2,000, at 5 units a payment of $3,000 and at 10 units a payment of $5,000.

Once all three payments are made you are covered for the next 100 units, note that new members are getting 10 units for free as new members start with 0 units after their payments are made, this is all an added bonus to new members.

ONCE YOU BECOME A MEMBER

Once you become a member and all your payments have been completed we will hold a meeting to analyze your personal financial situation, this meeting will either be held by telephone or at one of our offices in Europe.

We work one on one with each member, each member will have their own rep. Plays are not emailed or texted, reps will call members daily with plays and any key information we feel is of interest to our members.

Members get access to our office hours phone number and 24/7 email address, we can always be reached.

GETTING STARTED

If you are reading this part it is because you probably have what is takes to be on your way to making a six digit income as a sports betting investor and you agree to our conditions.

All you have to do now is email us at europeansportsconsultants@hotmail.com with your first and last name, city and country where you are located and with a simple note saying you agree to our condition and you are on your way.

European Sports Consultants would like to thank you for taking the time to read what we have to offer, we hope we can be of assistance to you.


----------



## euroscon (Jun 22, 2009)

Congrats to all the new members that joined us as of Saturday when we made our service available to the online public, a nice 3-0 sweep this weekend.

Our service is free of charge for all new members, you join us and our fees are covered by your profits, you do not pay us a cent from your pocket, we get your man to cover our fee, more info is available in the post above.

Today we have released one premium pick.

As an added bonus we have released a free pick, it is not our premium pick, therefore play it like it is, a free pick. Today´s free pick is Oakland -150 on the diamond, remember it is a free pick and not premium pick so please play it as a free pick.

Join our email list by emailing us at europeansportsconsultants@hotmail.com and requesting to be added to our email list. By being part of our email list you will stay updated on our performance and you will receive a free pick from time to time.

Good luck to all, may we all have a very profitable day.


----------



## euroscon (Jun 23, 2009)

WE WERE FORCED TO OPEN A NEW EMAIL ACCOUNT THANKS TO SOME PEOPLE THAT HAVE BEEN TRYING TO KNOCK US DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!

Why so much hate in the world today?
Why can someone not see something good and be happy for the other?
Why so much greed?

For all you haters that never wanted us to come online, WE ARE HERE TO STAY!!!!!!!!!!!!

The online public deserves a decent service and nothing you can do will make us go away, you may huff and puff, but you will never blow down our house!

ALL MEMBERS AND FOLLOWERS PLEASE CONTACT US AT europeansportsconsultants@yahoo.com FROM NOW ON.

BTW HATER - Another win for our members yesterday, now a perfect 4-0 since we launched our service online.

One more thing for the haters that are trying to get rid of us... WE AIN´T GOING NOWHERE, THE ONLY PLACE WE ARE GOING IS TO THE WINDOW TO COLLECT OUR WINNING TICKETS!!!!!!

We do apologize to all members and followers.


----------

